

Show HN: Weekend project, Reclis, a social music recommendation service - bryanjos
http://reclis.me/

======
bryanjos
I made this because I'm always trying to find good new music that's usually
distributed free online by the artist themselves. My friends know this and are
always asking me to tell them what new music is out, where to get it, etc,
etc. So I made this as an attempt to let them know what I think is good and
also for other people to recommend music to others. This is also my first Node
project (I mostly program in Python and Scala).

